# Pre-painted (colored)/Pre-assembled figures.



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

There are many, like myself, in the hobby who prefer the game side to the modeling and painting side. 

My question though is would you support a secondary line of WHFB (and 40k) figurines that were pre-painted and either one-sculpt, or minimal assembly required. A line that would basically be quick from the box to the table.

Some notes. 
This line does not need to be of the same level of detail quality as the standard version. This is similar to how the Standard Stompa is of a much different level of quality from the Forgeworld stompa. A lower level of quality would be fine if doing so helps keep the price of a pre-painted line comparable to that of the standard line.

This picture shows an example of the level of quality that would be acceptable for this line of miniatures.










Also, these models are not meant for those who want to model and paint on their own. That is not the point of them at all. They are for people who want minimal time before they can simply use it on the table top, and still have a "painted" army.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I guess it has it's merits but I know in my case the painting and modeling is the main reason I have started this hobby. Want to say it is most likely to pricy to pull off for GW also. I know D&D stopped doing their mini line because of cost issues.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, I would be all for a pre-painted line of models, but what you have shown is colored plastic. If that costs much more than standard models, I shudder to think about how expensive real pre-painted models would be.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

In a way I think they tried this with Space Crusade and Space-Hulk being pre-colored plastic. 

However It's just too dangerous IMO as you run the risk of cost-cutting mentality - Parents tend to look at the price tag of things rather than miniature quality - which would have the kids (which GW rely upon) getting lower detail line as it would be cheaper. Eventually it could be selling better than the detailed line - so why would GW then bother with the detailed line?


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

Nave Senrag said:


> Well, I would be all for a pre-painted line of models, but what you have shown is colored plastic. If that costs much more than standard models, I shudder to think about how expensive real pre-painted models would be.


Actually, what I showed was a picture that demonstrates the level of detail in the model that I would find acceptable for the line. It has nothing to do with the painting/coloring of the model.

My apologies if you got that impression.

But a "colored plastic" model (with an actual color scheme, not just single colored like board game pieces) would be acceptable.

This is a shot of something that came off of a color 3d printer. When I mention "Colored Plastic" this is what I mean, not things like risk pieces.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

sounds like an ok idea for thoese who hate painting and ebay.

l would never buy them though as it would look bland with other people's.


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

Moonschwine said:


> In a way I think they tried this with Space Crusade and Space-Hulk being pre-colored plastic.
> 
> However It's just too dangerous IMO as you run the risk of cost-cutting mentality - Parents tend to look at the price tag of things rather than miniature quality - which would have the kids (which GW rely upon) getting lower detail line as it would be cheaper. Eventually it could be selling better than the detailed line - so why would GW then bother with the detailed line?


My thought is that this line would end up being about the same level of price as the GW standard line. 

This is why I suggest the pre-painteds be a lower quality sculpt which (hopefully) would make up the price difference between the two.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The issue i have with this idea is that it's already hard enough to find opponents who want to add a modicum of variety to their models and colour scheme and by releaseing cheap prepainted armies you'll just be tailoring to that lazy mindset. I find the painting to be the least enjoyable part of the hobby but at the same time i continue with it because having a good looking, unique force on the tabletop is incredibly rewarding for me. 
What i don't want is to discover that everytime i fight space marines i'm going to be against ultramarines because people can't be bothered to come up with an interesting scheme themselves and just picked up the prepainted pack. It's bad enough trying to find someone with a unique army anyway. 
Why should the people who can't be bothered to put the time in have even a half decently painted army?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No, a significant part of the hobby is the modeling and painting, the games may only last a few hours when friends can meet and play, but the hobby can be done alone with out the need for stacks of space and time, those who dont enjoy painting dont actually have to paint or model, plenty of people will do it for them, either friends who prefer that side of the hobby or professionals who charge, or they can use coloured sprays to paint the army, dip them in the army painter dip and a few details and your done in fraction of the time and more to the point very little effor. But more importantly i dont think i have ever met anyone in this hobby that would want a less detailed model because it was pre-painted, if your in it just to play the game then you would be better off just buying a painted army from the off.
Sometimes things like 40k and other similar games are already prefect as they are, they dont need speeding up or improvements, they just progress nice and slowly and players need to accept the hobby is what it is, if you want to play competative games with prepainted models they are already out there, i couldnt name one ( and that says alot about them) but i know they have or do exist, but 40k and warhammer are how they need to be, we dont need instant armies, people get bored with armies and codexs far too quickly as it is and alot of the long term investment of time and money has already slipped away from the hobby because of people codex flipping to the flavour of the month, dont need the models to become the same.


----------



## Itybih2ku (Sep 1, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> No, a significant part of the hobby is the modeling and painting, the games may only last a few hours when friends can meet and play, but the hobby can be done alone with out the need for stacks of space and time, those who dont enjoy painting dont actually have to paint or model, plenty of people will do it for them, either friends who prefer that side of the hobby or professionals who charge, or they can use coloured sprays to paint the army, dip them in the army painter dip and a few details and your done in fraction of the time and more to the point very little effor. But more importantly i dont think i have ever met anyone in this hobby that would want a less detailed model because it was pre-painted, if your in it just to play the game then you would be better off just buying a painted army from the off.
> Sometimes things like 40k and other similar games are already prefect as they are, they dont need speeding up or improvements, they just progress nice and slowly and players need to accept the hobby is what it is, if you want to play competative games with prepainted models they are already out there, i couldnt name one ( and that says alot about them) but i know they have or do exist, but 40k and warhammer are how they need to be, we dont need instant armies, people get bored with armies and codexs far too quickly as it is and alot of the long term investment of time and money has already slipped away from the hobby because of people codex flipping to the flavour of the month, dont need the models to become the same.


Translation: Play it my way or not at all.

I figure even if they DO come out with a line like this, against your own objections. There would be Elitist clubs that basically have a "no quick cast" (or whatever the line is called) rule, that way they can keep the game "pure."


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

it would never come to pass, as BnK said, painting and modeling is a BIG part of the hobby.

if they released the models prepainted / assembled, the price would SKY rocket, as they would have to:

- pay for the work on the model, painting, building, etc, as someone has to do it.
- pay for the boxes to be designed to actually keep said units protected or lose out what makes the models what they are.
- Pay for the new machines to make the new models if they decide to go with a lesser quality. which, the resin are more expensive, despite being cheaper, because of needing to make new molds.

this would result in either the models as a whole being moved to be ALL pre-painted, and thus EVERYONE would have to pay more, or having 2 sets, which one would be more expensive for being 'prepainted' and the other set would still be pushed up in price to help compensate for an idea to please a very small number of idiots who dont want to take a small amount of time and appreciate the aspect of painting and building the models who (by the way) more then not dont pay for the models now, let alone at a higher price to only play the board game.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Itybih2ku said:


> Translation: Play it my way or not at all.
> 
> I figure even if they DO come out with a line like this, against your own objections. There would be Elitist clubs that basically have a "no quick cast" (or whatever the line is called) rule, that way they can keep the game "pure."


That's how bitsnkits rolls. I.e. buy as much GW product as you can, preferably from me.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think it would be less 'keep it pure' and more play with the people that put just as much time as they have into the hobby. I clicked on the idea has merit button when I first read the post but after thinking about it I would change it to no if I could. There is plenty of simple games for the sake of games out there, this one draws me because of the painting aspect. It is the whole reason I even bothered to start. The other reason is after more thought I think if GW tried to do this it would hurt them more than help. 4th Edition Dungeons and Dragons is pretty much built around the concept of minis being used yet they have discontinued production of the minis. This is because it was costing them too much money for no real return. GW would be better off without that route.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Itybih2ku said:


> Translation: Play it my way or not at all.
> 
> I figure even if they DO come out with a line like this, against your own objections. There would be Elitist clubs that basically have a "no quick cast" (or whatever the line is called) rule, that way they can keep the game "pure."


well firstly i dont think my post needed translation, there isnt a hidden subtext and its in pretty plain english, The idea has no legs, if i took the idea to the dragons den they would all say "im out" and likely punch me in the nuts for wasting there time, GW is a freak company, they are a niche which they have created themselves, they know there companys strengths and weaknesses (though forum posters seem to enjoy finding new ones) and GW have always stayed loyal to its format, cool looking models you build paint and play with for fun, the rules are not great for competitive play or aimed at that market,they dont produce models that are solely designed as game pieces and more and more of the range is heading for display quality with conversion and interchangeability at the forefront of the design process, why would anyone want to buy lesser models that are a step backward for the sake of not having to paint them? why would we want GW to use its resources and designers to make a product that isnt needed in the hobby?why would we want GW to chase a tiny portion of its customer base when the vast majority of people playing GW games would prefer to see cool new more detailed models for there own armies in a timely fashion.

I would rather see them produce models in plastic for all current codex entries within 2 years of the codex release and an ongoing effort to convert any metal or hybrid units to plastic and the development of new unit types and possibly new armies, rather than produce less detailed precoloured models for stuff that already has a very good and established set of models already, plus were would you draw the line with WYSIWYG? if they are preassembled im gonna need a model for all weapon options,what about tanks? basically prepainted preassembled would move this from a hobby to playing with action figures, from the outside looking in 40k and warhammer already skates a fine line between geek hobby and sad toy, prepainted would put alot of people off the hobby in my opinion.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Itybih2ku said:


> Translation: Play it my way or not at all.
> 
> I figure even if they DO come out with a line like this, against your own objections. There would be Elitist clubs that basically have a "no quick cast" (or whatever the line is called) rule, that way they can keep the game "pure."


Why the hell would you want to do a poll and then rag on somebody who makes valid and well constructed arguements towards saying no? 

Seriously... there have been a few companies who went prepainted, pre-assembled in the past. Remember Rackham? Miserable failure and breaking point for a game that was quite on the rise at their time. 

You want a fully painted army without putting in any effort? Fine, there are already ways of getting them. E-bay or commisions. If GW ever would make any secondary line of prepainted stuff, the costs for the development will be added to all current prices and models (GW doesn't do anything for free you know, no company would). So no, I don't like the idea either.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can understand the sentiment, but at the end of the day how would it ever work? As people have stated the painting and modelling is a part of the hobby, and while you might think they arent important I think they serve at least one useful purpose; if youve taken the time to paint up your army, you must be serious about playing. No it isnt a concrete rule, but its there.
Furthermore, you could just as easily mass paint your models with spray primers and dipping. They wont look fabulous, but then you dont care about that.
And finally, how would it work on GWs end. They would have to create new infrastructure to produce the cheaper models, but whos really going to buy them? And regardless of how cheaply GW made them, they would just mark them up. And beyond that, I dont think GW are interested in seeing their IP sullied by really cheap, poor quality models.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think B&K, Elmir, & Chocula hit it pretty well on the head.

Essentially, why introduce a watered-down degenerate version of the game? (and spend more precious production dollars to make it happen?)

If a player doesn't like painting, there are plenty of ways to either skip it or go about it lazy or half-assed. (the aforementioned dipping, spraying, leaving unpainted, etc.)

I don't think GW would go for it, even if the potential profit based on the sale of prepainted units might be higher, because they would be weakening their brand pretty significantly. And for a company like them whose real value is in their artistic production of miniatures and IP, weakening that is quite a gamble.

Who looks at a board full of poorly detailed prepainted miniatures, and says, "Wow, that looks so cool! I want to do that!"

Very few people. And the "ain't it cool" factor is what ultimately make GW stuff sell.

Further, if GW did have a prepainted line, it would be like the homely younger sibling of the real game. They would never want to show a well painted army side by side with the prepainted version . . . juxtaposing the two would make the prepainted look appropriately bad. Not very conducive to sales.

They couldn't compete in tournaments with any soft categories or painting competitions. A pre-painted army would pretty much forfeit those points outright.

Cheers
Kreuger


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The real reason GW would never do something like that is because it'd create even more internal competition than they already have. As it stands, each army is actually a competing product with every other range-- unless you play every army, odds are that if you buy a Tactical Squad, you're not going to buy a Wave Serpent-- that's a potential sale lost in a given product area because the consumer chose to buy something else, even though the competing product is offered by the same company. 

Basically, it'd create artificial competition internally for all of the hobby lines and it'd devalue the time and effort people put in to their armies as it is. There are much better games out there (from a mechanical standpoint) than 40k and Fantasy (and Warmachine, for that matter), so if you're not at least somewhat interested in the hobby side of things, even if it's only in having detailed unpainted pieces, you're probably better off switching gears to something like Magic-- you genuinely will get more out of it.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> My thought is that this line would end up being about the same level of price as the GW standard line.
> 
> This is why I suggest the pre-painteds be a lower quality sculpt which (hopefully) would make up the price difference between the two.


I could see your point here but just can't seem to figure out how it would work in the long run - your basically doubling GW's overheads on miniatures (casting, molds, model design staff etc) to provide a lower-quality sculpt at comparable price to the existing miniature range, which just sounds far more hassle to balance than the rewards GW would reap as a company. 

Also, Finecast is something GW is really proud about to brag, and making prepainted miniatures just seems an opposite step in the quality direction they are (seemingly) aiming for.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Personally i would not be in it, but i have seen many who are in the hobby thay love playing but hate building and painting, and that reflects in their tabletop armies, they are woeful, i know some who have not progressen in painting standards in 10 years, i also know 10+ year vets that never, i repeat never paint their models.

And it is for them that this would be a great idea, minimal build and no painting, they can still feel proud of their armies.

But it will be more expensive about 25% more expensive. Tamiya produces pre built and pre painted figures for dioramas and they are more expensive, than kit models.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Itybih2ku said:


> Translation: Play it my way or not at all.


Ignoring all the other reasons why that statement is wrong - a quick peek at your own poll would suggest that its not B&Ks 'way' its the opinion of the vast majority of people here.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Space Marines are why pre-painted figures wouldn't work. Blue Space Marines vs. Red Space Marines vs. Green Space Marines vs. Grey Space Marines vs ... 

You try selling a Blue Space Marine to a Red Space Marine player.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pre painted models are what my 4-year-old nephew plays with. They're called "toys".

take the hobby side out and that's what you're left with.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DeathKlokk again.


But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

And it is greatly appreciated, Maidel. :victory:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I think the OP nerdraged off the internets


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't like the idea.
I wouldn't refuse to play against someone with such an army, any more than a non-GW, unpainted or mostly-proxy army, but I wouldn't have the same respect for them as a hobbyist as someone with an army they had really put some time and energy into.

Also, I doubt the quality of the army would be especially high. 3D printers are slow, color ones even more so, so it is unlikely that would be the process used if this did come to pass.
More likely they would be something akin to MageKnight/HeroClix models, painted by hand in massive numbers. Have you ever actually looked at a HeroClix model? I've seen 5-year-olds paint better. 5-year-olds mid-sugar-buzz that have to go to the bathroom with dollar-store craft brushes and left over latex house paint. (Okay, I've never actually seen such an individual paint a model, but I can imagine.)


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Looking at the OP's post history he also is a big fan of proxies and he has created some paper printout army. He just does not want to spend any money on the hobby at all and is going to most likely spaz out at any of us that disagree.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Looking at the OP's post history he also is a big fan of proxies and he has created some paper printout army. He just does not want to spend any money on the hobby at all and is going to most likely spaz out at any of us that disagree.


:angry: This kind of attitude is waht almost kept me out of the hobby. Piss poor paint jobs, Silver Ghosts armies, proxy EVERYTHING, lazy players drive me nutz. I don''t care if you have ten pro-painted armies and the latest kit from the Dark Lords at GW. I do care if you give a crap about the hobby. I haven't played either WFB, 40K, a specialist game, or even Fow for that matter, in a long time. But I still care about the quality of players at the local shop when i do have time again to show up. Give them crappily painted minis on top of low quality minis and I'll stay away some more...


----------



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

And then theres me. I've bad eye sight so that makes things challenging for me. I've painted 2 full tactical marine squads, a five man devastator squad and one detailed captain, oh and a soul sucking land raider. I'm proud of what i've done and what i've achieved and I think my paint jobs (mostly the land raider and captain) are pretty sweet.

Then reality kicks in, and some jerk excuses me of being a lazy ass because my paint jobs are shit. Their streaky, I struggle to stay within the lines, sometimes it blobs, man i put in the effort, give myself headaches from the eye strain but I just suck at it. And god damn that land raider took forever (3 months in fact). I have a Vulken Hestan (yup i'm sallies) I've not painted because I dont have the nerv to tackle such a detailed model. I know i'll screw it up.

You bet i'd love a range of prepainted models. I would embrace it in a heart beat. I'll admit while I struggle to paint I'll never play matt gray, thats disgusting.


----------



## Nottz (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel for ppl like JackalMJ and that's the reason I voted option #2. I just got into the game again after playing it for only 1 month a long time ago. I never painted a miniature before and I'm a perfectionist. But I know I'll enjoy it and wouldn't want it to come painted...ever. But again for ppl with bad eyesight etc. it would be a nice option to have.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

KjellThorngaard said:


> :angry: This kind of attitude is waht almost kept me out of the hobby. Piss poor paint jobs, Silver Ghosts armies, proxy EVERYTHING, lazy players drive me nutz. I don''t care if you have ten pro-painted armies and the latest kit from the Dark Lords at GW. I do care if you give a crap about the hobby. I haven't played either WFB, 40K, a specialist game, or even Fow for that matter, in a long time. But I still care about the quality of players at the local shop when i do have time again to show up. Give them crappily painted minis on top of low quality minis and I'll stay away some more...


Funny, this is the kind of attitude that almost kept me from the hobby. I don't care if you have ten pro-painted armies and the latest kit from the Dark Lords at GW. I do care if you give a crap about being a friendly, open-minded gamer. I don't get much time to get to the hobby shop anymore, but I still care about the quality of players and how we treat people who might just want to enjoy themselves and happen to be bad painters. You know, people who enjoy the game and social aspect of it without the ability to invest significant time or money to painting.

Elitist hobbiests drive me nutz.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

JackalMJ said:


> And then theres me. I've bad eye sight so that makes things challenging for me. I've painted 2 full tactical marine squads, a five man devastator squad and one detailed captain, oh and a soul sucking land raider. I'm proud of what i've done and what i've achieved and I think my paint jobs (mostly the land raider and captain) are pretty sweet.
> 
> Then reality kicks in, and some jerk excuses me of being a lazy ass because my paint jobs are shit. Their streaky, I struggle to stay within the lines, sometimes it blobs, man i put in the effort, give myself headaches from the eye strain but I just suck at it. And god damn that land raider took forever (3 months in fact). I have a Vulken Hestan (yup i'm sallies) I've not painted because I dont have the nerv to tackle such a detailed model. I know i'll screw it up.
> 
> You bet i'd love a range of prepainted models. I would embrace it in a heart beat. I'll admit while I struggle to paint I'll never play matt gray, thats disgusting.


your effected by poor eyesight which for painting is a serious hindrance and i commend you for trying and succeeding to paint your army i know people with 20 20 who simply cant be arsed, but the simple fact you have bothered to try while knowing your limitations. says to me that you wouldnt really be happy with a poor quaility "game token" any more than i would.

the proposal is a low quailty model that lacks detail, so the choice of colour would be generic so likely ultramarines, so out would go the fluff elements and also the character that the player brings to the table, you may as well be playing black or white on a chess board.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would enjoy pre-assembled for WHFB all those skaven I had to put together made my fingers look like a pimp slapped a cheese grater.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

KjellThorngaard said:


> :angry: This kind of attitude is waht almost kept me out of the hobby. Piss poor paint jobs, Silver Ghosts armies, proxy EVERYTHING, lazy players drive me nutz. I don''t care if you have ten pro-painted armies and the latest kit from the Dark Lords at GW. I do care if you give a crap about the hobby. I haven't played either WFB, 40K, a specialist game, or even Fow for that matter, in a long time. But I still care about the quality of players at the local shop when i do have time again to show up. Give them crappily painted minis on top of low quality minis and I'll stay away some more...


So every little kid you see there with a painted army you would rage at them......... chill out.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

search116 said:


> I would enjoy pre-assembled for WHFB all those skaven I had to put together made my fingers look like a pimp slapped a cheese grater.


We had those back in the 90's - they were god awful models in only one pose.

Please we dont want to go back there! :suicide:


----------



## ArmyC (Jan 22, 2010)

I LOVE painted armies.

I am ok with primed armies.

I hate playing against unprimed armies.

I really enjoy painting when I have the time and the motivation.

I hate the feeling of having sooooo many unpainted models in my case.

So, I simply have to disciplinemy self not to buy more stuff than I can paint.

I am not very good at this though.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

I think there'd be a market for it. I personally wouldn't buy them as I mostly model, and am too picky about the finish to trust anyone else to do it lol.... But at the same time for those who don't paint or model as much, they could maybe then at least buy something painted and easily assembled as opposed to turning up at your local store and you then end up playing someones half assembled not painted mess...... Which for me ruins the game... :laugh:


----------

